# sus250, deca, winstrol cycle



## tisGotime (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey fellas...

Im 230 lbs, 6"1, and 12% body fat

Gears is hard to get in Aussie so i got to do with what I got...

The gear i can get is deca, sus250 and winny...

How do you think these will stack...

Thinking running 10 weeks...

500mg/week sus 250
400mg/week decaa
50mg/day winstrol (weeks 4-10)

Another thing bout where Im at is i cant get my hands on Nolva or clomid...

I know a lot of ppl reckon the OTC pct products are shit but there aint much i can do about it...

Gonna go 6-oxo...Im set with my PCT schedule on it but was wondering how much to take during cycle?

What ya's reckon??


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 5, 2010)

I definately reckon I would not start to you get your hands on PCT goodies. 

Over the years I became disenchanted with sust but if it where me I would probably start the dose a little higher (750 mg) for 3 weeks.   Or better yet get your hands on some prop and jump start with that, but since you said availability is tough, still with what you have.  Good luck.


----------



## downtown (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that looks good for a solid bulking cycle, the winny isnt really worth much there but if you got it... well i guess you could use it.

If you can get some nolva and clomid then you might wanna get that before you get started.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2010)

Some people reccommend a test/deca ratio of 2:1, so you might not need all that deca - maybe 300mg/wk would still give good results.

Also, is your stan inj? Hope so, you cant be running orals for that length of time. You could also get away with inj. 100mg EOD - personally I would run it wks 9-12 as your long esters begin to clear - maybe drop out the deca at wk 9 also.

I wouldnt risk yourself with OTC pct man, most people can order SERMs into Aus without a drama. 

The worst you'll get is a confiscation letter, but generally customs will let it slide.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 5, 2010)

Cycle looks fine.  Stanozol might be to high and cause a lot of joint pain.  You might want to start lower like 30 mg/d and work up if you can handle it. Sustanon has always been my favorite test.  It might seem weaker than Test E or Test C but it also at least in me does not give me as much estrogen conversion so less water retention and less gyno problems.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would either up the sust  dose,or lower the deca dose.


----------

